# Jeff Oehlsen will win 2010 US Mondio Ring Nationals I am 100% sure!



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

In the past I have made some disparaging remarks regarding the great Jeff Oehlsen. I can admit that my jealousy caused me to hate him at first, but I have now realized the errors of my ways. Mondio is the toughest sport around and Mr. Oehlsen is breaking new ground. Not only that but he is a marine to boot. Out of the five dogs entered for Mondio III, I am having a hard time figuring out how anybody can beat Jeff. 

A dog training ninja marine? Yea, you're pretty much ****ed!

I am rooting for Jeff and am 100 % confident that he will be at the top of the podium. SEMPER FI BROTHER


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Good luck jeff!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

I almost forgot to mention that I will be there live in person to root Jeff and Buko on tomorrow from the stands!


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Good Luck Jeff !!


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Good Luck Jeff!!!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Team Buko represent!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I have to root for my home girl Lisa Geller & Mongoose


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I have to root for my home girl Lisa Geller & Mongoose


- 1

Those not on Team Buko need not post on this thread


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> I Out of the five dogs entered for Mondio III, I am having a hard time figuring out how anybody can beat Jeff.


*Only 5 *dogs entered into a national event ????? WTF???!!!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Best of luck Jeff. You've put in the work, now it's time to reap the rewards. Kick some ass, and take no prisoners. Everyone loves the underdog, except in dog sports, then you just piss off the establishment, but you're already used to that! If Buko wins, you may have to rename him Rocky or "Teufel Hunden".
Semper Fi


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck Jeff and bring the pain


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mondio your ass off! Take the worlds….if there Is a worlds? What do I know?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Degale said:


> *Only 5 *dogs entered into a national event ????? WTF???!!!



James,

There are only five at the Ring III level, Mondio being a relatively new sport in the USA, There aren't that many MR III dogs. I think most of the entries are at the MR I level with a couple of MR II's


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Being as the only person I know who is competing at this tournament is Donna Matey (nice lady), I'm rooting for Jackson. I've gotten to meet Michael Ellis (small claim to fame there), super nice guy, really seems to know his stuff (which he obviously doesn't need me to tell him that since he is the most visible authority for everybody interested in Mondio), so I hope he does well (I'm kind of assuming he is competing[?]). I only know Lisa G. by reputation (heard nice things about her though). I do wish Jeff all the best, and hope all the dogs do well.

Actually, part of why I wish Jeff well is that, despite him being a bit rough around the edges and regularly pissing people off:

1) I think he is passionate about this and his comments are kind of a tough-love sort of thing because he actually cares about this;

2) He's a Marine. I generally feel an instinctual pull to root for people who have served in the Armed Forces, and;

3) I like people who represent the dissenting opinion. Not that I always agree with him or his methods, but so be it.

Anyway, best of luck to everybody. I think it's a pretty cool/fun sport, and I hope all of the dogs & handlers do well.

But yeah, I've still got to root for Donna & Jackson.

-Cheers


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, so whose assigned to Jeff tonight to make sure he SLEEPS.

Terrasita


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am going to have root for Jeff my own self. If ue does it, then he can say anything he feels like saying....maybe. LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Ruby said:


> Being as the only person I know who is competing at this tournament is Donna Matey (nice lady), I'm rooting for Jackson. I've gotten to meet Michael Ellis (small claim to fame there), super nice guy, really seems to know his stuff (which he obviously doesn't need me to tell him that since he is the most visible authority for everybody interested in Mondio), so I hope he does well (I'm kind of assuming he is competing[?]). I only know Lisa G. by reputation (heard nice things about her though). I do wish Jeff all the best, and hope all the dogs do well.
> 
> Actually, part of why I wish Jeff well is that, despite him being a bit rough around the edges and regularly pissing people off:
> 
> ...


I am of course rooting for Jeff, Buko, Lisa and Mongoose (don't care which order as all four of them deserve it)......but I just wanted to say that this is a really nice post.....=D>:-D


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJhNPBT7nss











Best of luck, Jeff!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I am of course rooting for Jeff, Buko, Lisa and Mongoose (don't care which order as all four of them deserve it)......but I just wanted to say that this is a really nice post.....=D>:-D



Ditto on everything!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck Lisa and Jeff!!!


----------



## Jeynie Jacob (Sep 16, 2008)

James Degale said:


> *Only 5 *dogs entered into a national event ????? WTF???!!!


That was the same thought that ran through my mind. I also wonder, given that you need two legs for a title, if you can go to the Nationals and compete at the MR1, win the division and still not get a title.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's to hoping jeff and Lisa do well!

Bring home the metal!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

im pulling for Jeff and buko too. i like jeffs posts as they are very educationa and informative , often hillarious, and i love to support those who will say what they believe and not give a **** what anyone elseb thinks.

i know jeff and Buko have worked real hard and i hope they smash and destroy all competitors.


----------



## Lance Green (Jan 4, 2009)

Good Luck Jeff, but Lisa & The Mongoose are at the top of their game, There are several of us with the bruises to prove it!!!!! \\/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Degale said:


> *Only 5 *dogs entered into a national event ????? WTF???!!!


I'm a bit surprised my self its been like this from the get go however there are lotso 1's now we will see. 
Many not all in Mondio are rejects or people that couldn't cut it in Schutzhund thinking this might be easier or more fun there not so different the effort and commitment prolly take more of every thing it takes lotso work, sweat from many, time, travel, money and a pretty good dog.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

bunch of sucking up going on here


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> bunch of sucking up going on here



Hope this works....LOL
http://www.sound-effect.com/sounds1/human/bigkiss.wav


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Any results yet?


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

I think Lisa Geller was in first place with only Donna and Jackson left to go.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Scott Dunmore said:


> I think Lisa Geller was in first place with only Donna and Jackson left to go.


Just got word that Donna and Jackson took the III....info came from Francis Metcalf who is there.....

Hopefully it is too soon....(not trying to take away from Jackson at all...)


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Scott Dunmore said:


> I think Lisa Geller was in first place with only Donna and Jackson left to go.



Just pulled this off of Facesplat .. 

*Donna Jackson got first place 332, Lisa and Goose 315 Mike Ellis and PI 294 Steve and Bogin 252 and Jeff and sorry his dog got 240 for MR3*


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Just pulled this off of Facesplat ..
> 
> *Donna Jackson got first place 332, Lisa and Goose 315 Mike Ellis and PI 294 Steve and Bogin 252 and Jeff and sorry his dog got 240 for MR3*


That damn dog


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Crap, was hoping he and Buko would pull it off. Oh well back to the training board. I'm sure he's learning alot going through the different levels for the first time.

Terrasita


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Crap, was hoping he and Buko would pull it off. Oh well back to the training board. I'm sure he's learning alot going through the different levels for the first time.
> 
> Terrasita


Absolutely agree!!!


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Early word is almost all failed at the I. All II entries failed.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Loring Cox said:


> Early word is almost all failed at the I. All II entries failed.


That's some tough judging. I wonder what went wrong for 'all' the competitors? :-k


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Its too bad this picture came out so badly, but here Jeff and Buko are stopping to take pics with their number one fan.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Loring Cox said:


> Early word is almost all failed at the I. All II entries failed.


Prolly not a good idea to make your first trial a championship they ain't playing and nor should they be


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Take note of the fighter fist pose I used. This is mandatory when taking a photo op with a true bad ass. Everybody knows this. Also, just to put a perspective on things I am 6'2". Something tells me a lot of the haters on here wouldn't say a word to Jeff's face. He's a 7 foot tall 300 pound marine for Pete's sake. Semper Fi


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Something tells me a lot of the haters on here wouldn't say a word to Jeff's face. He's a 7 foot tall 300 pound marine for Pete's sake. Semper Fi


I'd have to make a joke about his love of Soccer to his face. You know, about how Hockey is better and all. :-\"

Then again, I try to not be a hater on anybody. Especially on the Internet. It doesn't seem worth it, even if they call me a F-tard. And I don't even smoke pot or listen to Phish. But I can't imagine going and trash talking to somebody because we disagreed on a message board, or presuming much about anybody based solely on the banter from a message board. Particularly if they are > or = to 7' and in the 300 lb. range with possible military training, but even if they are ~120 and look like Paul Reubens.

On-topic, I am really happy for Donna & Jackson. But really, none of those scores sound like something to be ashamed of so congrats to any of you mentioned should you, you know, actually read this or anything.

-Cheers


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Borat was there?.....


David Feliciano said:


> Its too bad this picture came out so badly, but here Jeff and Buko are stopping to take pics with their number one fan.


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

Out of over 30 dogs entered, in all levels, only 5 or 6 passed. 3 or 4 1s, no 2s and Donna and jackson won the 3s..I think she is the only one that passed. Lisa came in second...not 100% sure if she passed. Jeff was not even in the ballpark. Something like 240 or something like that. (out of 400)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Borat was there?.....


Au contraire....that's Fidel Castro's little brother  :lol:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave Kroyer said:


> Out of over 30 dogs entered, in all levels, only 5 or 6 passed. 3 or 4 1s, no 2s and Donna and jackson won the 3s..I think she is the only one that passed. Lisa came in second...not 100% sure if she passed. Jeff was not even in the ballpark. Something like 240 or something like that. (out of 400)


Where you there Dave? 

I'd be really interested to know/ understand why so many competitors from all levels got shot down in flames. 

What is a passing score for level 3 isn't it 320?


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Borat was there?.....


Lmao
crongrats to Jeff and everyone who trailed that day. =D>:-:mrgreen:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Borat was there?.....


Very nice, high five.:lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> I'd be really interested to know/ understand why so many competitors from all levels got shot down in flames.


Well, that seems a little obvious, doesn't it?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Take note of the fighter fist pose I used. This is mandatory when taking a photo op with a true bad ass. Everybody knows this. Also, just to put a perspective on things I am 6'2". Something tells me a lot of the haters on here wouldn't say a word to Jeff's face. He's a 7 foot tall 300 pound marine for Pete's sake. Semper Fi


 
Why is Jeff taking Photos with Terrorists if he is a Marine?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

James Downey said:


> Why is Jeff taking Photos with Terrorists if he is a Marine?


Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer........


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

The Borat thing is fricken funny! No I was not there, but I was getting updates every few hours. The judgeing was not difficult. After all...it is goal orientated. Your dog either does it or does not. Simple training things. Dogs eating food, leaving field, not doing sendouts, not retrieving, not staying in posistion during absence, not whitsling off during bite work. Now i will say, the DOF was pretty tough on the 3s......but thats only 30 points i think....so where the other points came off not sure. My client won the MR1s.with a 191....with a dog he rescued from the fricken shelter!. So the strongest best dogs dont always win. Just the best trained and handled and prepared.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Dave is correct.

The judging was fair. Most of the dogs who failed, did so because they blew (zero) exercises.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dave is correct, there were a lot of 0'd exercises, not just in the protection but also in the obedience. For many dogs, multiple 0's. I didn't see all the I's, but I did see your client dog Dave, and he was very well prepared. Actually I think that's the only dog I didn't see 0 at least one exercise. 

The MR3 Defense of handler was tough but the dogs that messed it up for the most part bit to early, if they didn't bite really early, then they made it through the entire exercise. In addition to what Dave mentioned some of the dogs lost their basket, a few lost their call off, one didn't do the flee (just didn't go when told to attack), a couple didn't complete at least 1 jump, I think only 1 of the FRII dogs completed the search exercise which is a huge point loss (40), some dogs broke the line of departure or went around the obstacle on the face attack with stick, which is not a 0 but is a big point hit. 

Overall it was just a rough trial for many of the competitors.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Well, that seems a little obvious, doesn't it?


Ummmm no .. They didn't pass that's all I know. 

Tell me more Madame Oracle you have the all seeing eye it seems. :razz:

Was it the scenarios were just to difficult for the levels presented? Having the majority of level 1 and all of level 2 fail and only one dog pass level 3 seems dubious to me.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Dave is correct, there were a lot of 0'd exercises, not just in the protection but also in the obedience. For many dogs, multiple 0's. I didn't see all the I's, but I did see your client dog Dave, and he was very well prepared. Actually I think that's the only dog I didn't see 0 at least one exercise.
> 
> The MR3 Defense of handler was tough but the dogs that messed it up for the most part bit to early, if they didn't bite really early, then they made it through the entire exercise. In addition to what Dave mentioned some of the dogs lost their basket, a few lost their call off, one didn't do the flee (just didn't go when told to attack), a couple didn't complete at least 1 jump, I think only 1 of the FRII dogs completed the search exercise which is a huge point loss (40), some dogs broke the line of departure or went around the obstacle on the face attack with stick, which is not a 0 but is a big point hit.
> 
> Overall it was just a rough trial for many of the competitors.



I think the part about Dave's client's dog being well prepared is the key. It was obvious to me that many of the dogs just were not prepared well enough. For example the obstacle on the face attack with stick was a 30 ft long agility tunnel with the decoy stationed in the middle. There was really no reason for a dog to go all the way around the tunnel. Also, dogs broke on the gunfire during the down with absence of handler and this was at a national event. Down the street 33 schutzhund dogs at a regional event managed to hold their downs under gunfire


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> What is a passing score for level 3 isn't it 320?


Hey Geoff.. I think MR considers 300 a titling score?? I could be completely wrong though.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The Sch dogs don't deviate from an exact pattern. In Mondio you don't know the items, different things a dog has never seen, order of exersizes etc. Here's the Mondio rules http://www.usmondioring.org/03-09-10Rulesrevisionsdraft2-2010.pdf


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> The Sch dogs don't deviate from an exact pattern. In Mondio you don't know the items, different things a dog has never seen, order of exersizes etc. Here's the Mondio rules http://www.usmondioring.org/03-09-10Rulesrevisionsdraft2-2010.pdf


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

We didn't make for the 1's & 2's but did get a chance to watch the 3's. It was a tough competition, not just the exercises but the weather was pretty brutal too. Hats off to those that competed :smile:

A National event should be tough. I'd rather earn a title than be "given" one :smile: Although I don't know the scoring system in MR the Judge seemed to be very consistent in the points.

Overall I thought the whole event was great! Glad we were able to make it over ;-)


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

The only other info I know is that Tim B got hurt and there was a decoy change for the 3's.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Loring Cox said:


> The only other info I know is that Tim B got hurt and there was a decoy change for the 3's.


Yes, by Bogan O.V. who was the first MRIII up. Bruised ribs.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


>


 
I still say my costume suggestion was better:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

bummer for the ones who didn't make enough points to pass. Congrats to the ones who did, if I see the ratio it must have been a tough championship.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

was just listening to people discuss bogan about two weeks ago at a trial, is there a best youtube vid of him?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> was just listening to people discuss bogan about two weeks ago at a trial, is there a best youtube vid of him?


I don't have any of him on youtube. Not sure if the MR Nationals was filmed or not. We took some pixs and will get them downloaded and posted.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> was just listening to people discuss bogan about two weeks ago at a trial, is there a best youtube vid of him?


Matt, next time you are in Cali hit me up. I'll take you out to the club to meet Bogan in person


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Borat LMAO,

What's with the flavor saver Dave?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats to the winner and the qualifiers.

Jeff, hi fives for getting someplace I (and many others) only day dream about doing some fine day.

SALUTE!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> Congrats to the winner and the qualifiers.
> 
> Jeff, hi fives for getting someplace I (and many others) only day dream about doing some fine day.
> 
> SALUTE!



Couldn't have said it better. Winning and qualifying, of course --- but also simply doing all that hard work of training and then showing up to compete ... accomplishments that I'd be darned proud of. 8)


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave Kroyer said:


> The Borat thing is fricken funny! No I was not there, but I was getting updates every few hours. The judgeing was not difficult. After all...it is goal orientated. Your dog either does it or does not. Simple training things. Dogs eating food, leaving field, not doing sendouts, not retrieving, not staying in posistion during absence, not whitsling off during bite work. Now i will say, the DOF was pretty tough on the 3s......but thats only 30 points i think....so where the other points came off not sure. My client won the MR1s.with a 191....with a dog he rescued from the fricken shelter!. So the strongest best dogs dont always win. Just the best trained and handled and prepared.


Terrills dog wasn't rescued from the shelter he was actually dug out from under his bitch who was tied to a tree in a west texas farm yard. Terrill actually saved most the litter. Some had already died. If everyone knew the real dog and saw that first performance a year ago where he scored a 4.5 they would all crap there pants. Dave has worked miracles with this handler/dog team. And Terrill deserves that first place. He has worked harder than anyone and has over come extreme hurdles to be where he is at.


----------

